# ciabatta bread



## Carina1962 (Jun 30, 2010)

I had an appointment today so decided to buy lunch which was a brie and cranberry ciabatta warmed up.  My BS before eating it was 6.1 and 2 hours later it was 9.9 so it looks like it may have to be a rare treat.  Do others find ciabatta bread raises their levels?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 30, 2010)

I would expect any white flour based bread product to be fast acting carb and the fat content of the brie probably made it last longer, of course it depend on the size of your ciabatta! and in my case how much of my basal insulin I've used up at that point.


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

I dont touch ciabettas or anything like that these days .


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 1, 2010)

carina62 said:


> I had an appointment today so decided to buy lunch which was a brie and cranberry ciabatta warmed up.  My BS before eating it was 6.1 and 2 hours later it was 9.9 so it looks like it may have to be a rare treat.  Do others find ciabatta bread raises their levels?




Yes i do...as Steff said i steer well clear these days. My hubby made me a sandwich for work one day only to find it was a whole Ciabatta loaf (bless him but he didn't know what 'ciabatta bread was) - tututututut though - i wasn't impressed. It was yum but boy oh boy my sugar levels rose!! Its also not overly slimming. I find anything Italian based makes my levels go chaotic!

Bernie xx


----------

